# Cleaning a Table Runner



## MawKettle

Hi everyone.......

I've got a cream colored table runner that sits on my dining room table that desparately needs a good cleaning.....

The runner itself is (I think) a cotton / poly blend...but it has something (stiff paper? cardboard?) sewn inside to keep it flat....it also has tassels on the ends......

I'm hesitant to put it in the washing machine - becuase I KNOW what that will do to the tassels....but I'm unsure about soaking it in the tub because of whatever is sewn inside.........

Anyone have any suggestions on how to clean this thing? I'm at a loss right now.....


----------



## BeckyW

It has probably got a stiff interfacing in it. IF you can remove the tassels and re-sew them on after, I would go that route. Tassles don't take kindly to being washed.

Since this is a runner -- and you didn't specify if it is an antique, I'm assuming it is not. Even still, a gentle handwash is best. Soak it in a mixture of Oxyclean and a little detergent in warm/lukewarm water (soak for as long as needed - hours.) Do NOT twist or wring it. You can blot it between 2 white/light towels (damp) to work on any spots/stains that aren't coming out. 

Once you're happy with the way it looks, rinse repeatedly with cool water -- again, do not wring. Blot it between 2 dry towels then re-shape it/block it flat to dry. You may have to use a pressing cloth to iron it stiff with a little spray starch ON THE UNDERSIDE -- NOT the topside.

After ironing, re-attach the tassles.
Good luck.
BW


----------



## MawKettle

Thanks Becky.....I think I can manage removing the tassels and sewing them back on so I'm going to give your suggestion a try....

No - its not an antique...but I do like it, and I've never found another one just like it.....so we'll give this a go.

Thanks again!


----------

